# Chauvet Hurricane 1250 Problems



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi guys, 
I've had this fogger for a few years now and it's worked for me with no problems. I've always ran froggy's fog juice in the machine. I got it out last weekend to get it ready for the upcoming festivities and I'm having a problem with it. After letting it warm up until the manual light comes on it is not operating automatically via the modular remote settings. I've got the "Power" and "Timer" buttons both pressed down and they're light up. I've played with the duration and interval knobs, still nothing. I can press the manual button on either the top of the fogger, or on the remote and the fog comes pouring out just like it's suppose to so I know the heater and thermostat are working, at least I assume they are. I've got the reservoir full of fresh fog juice and the intake tube filter is clean. I'm out of ideas?? I really don't want to have to babysit this thing the entire yard haunt. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

-CI


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I know very little about the electronics stuff other than red wire to red wire, black wire to black wire (and I did repair the bush shaker we got and have wired a bunch of basic stuff) so don't take this as "expert advice" by any means- but I'm thinking that if the machine works manually then it seems the problem is in the controller. I'm wondering if a wire came loose. Wouldn't hurt to check perhaps just to make sure all the wire connections are secure or see if something has synged on the circut board. 
Good luck! I'm having teenagers babysit our foggers if the need comes up.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Make sure your remote is plugged in completely. I have this problem almost every time I take me 1250 out of storage or move it around much. The plug comes just a little loose from the machine and it won't fog. Lights look good, just no response.


----------

